# Looking for colleges with a strong projection, and possibly LED screens, program.



## Goose (Feb 25, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone has an idea of a theatre college that has a strong projection and video program? Seeing at where the theatre and live event industry is going I think this would be the best option. Also projection is one of my favorite things to do in high school (currently a junior). Any opinions if I should look at projection/video in a BA/BFA program or go for a Masters in projection/video. Preferably east coast, but at this point any college would be be an option. This wikipedia page is a little something I found about this field -- Video design - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

Current place(s) I have heard about:
Yale (I will take a closer look soon, I live 15 minutes away). An article on Yale projection Projections Onstage in Shows Like ‘Sondheim on Sondheim’ - NYTimes.com
Edit: Carnegie Mellon Drama (thanks dbthetd)

I have looked at these colleges (not necessarily for projection/video):
Emerson (I am going to email them and ask if they ever use projection/video in any performances.)
Boston University

A back up for me would be Full Sail.

Any advice and info is greatly appreciated! I will update this list as I hear more.


----------



## Footer (Feb 26, 2012)

If you want to do projections for theatre, go get a degree in graphic design and try to get some shows under your belt. If you want to do projections for the "live production" industry, go work for a shop. LED walls are not really used that often in theatre outside of a few rep theatres and Broadway. Many rep theatres are playing with the idea of projected scenery but the gigs are pretty well spread out. Yales program is designed as a graduate program, so thats out until you get your undergrad. 

A good art degree that teaches graphic design, photography, and video is what you really want to do this. The gear can be picked up pretty quick however the artistic side of it is the hard thing. It is also something that many people lack. Also, this is a business that many scenic designers are getting into. 

Otherwise, get a degree in scenic design and take as many graphic design classes as possible.


----------



## tk2k (Feb 26, 2012)

Agreed.
If you think about it, the skills you need in projection are the same as graphic video design, the only difference is the application, style, and medium of sharing (moving head vs static or video). All of the specifics of what makes theater projection, well, theater projection build upon skills from other fields.


----------



## dbthetd (Feb 26, 2012)

Carnegie Mellon Drama has just recently launched a Media and Video Design (grad MFA and undergrad BFA). It's so fresh that it isn't quite on the website yet, but if you page through some of the images there (CMU School of Drama | Design) you can't help but notice it's presence.

If you're interested or have questions you should contact Larry Shea at lshea AT andrew.cmu.edu


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 13, 2012)

I was swamped at work when you posted this, it ended up getting a bit buried.

At this time, there are very few programs for live production of video. Of the programs out there, they are so new, that there isn't a lot of proof for the quality of their programs. I have been working with the faculty at several of these schools, including Wendall Harrington at Yale. This type of education is so experimental at this point that you won't be able to find a textbook on the subject. 

I agree that finding a good school with a strong media design program will be essential for a projection designer, but that is like saying that learning about a gel will help you to be a good lighting designer. If you don't know how you will transmit your media, then no one will be able to appreciate your work. This is not to say that the projection designer is the person who will definitely specify the equipment. But as I was saying about the lighting designer, the color put out by the light also depends on the instrument, what type of light source it has will change the color ultimately seen.

I applaud your desire to go into this field. It is one that will be an uphill battle, but will ultimately be beneficial as it becomes more widely used in all forms of entertainment. The last type of technology to see this effect on the industry was moving lights. Even though they have seen quite a few years in the industry, they are only recently coming into acceptance in traditional theater with the first textbooks written in the past few years.

As for another recommendation, try Arizona State University.


----------



## dphillips17 (Mar 13, 2012)

Undergrad programs are currently a difficult find in this field. I would recommend seeking an undergrad program with faculty competent in projection and with a typical season that provides you with opportunity. I have a friend in grad school studying this (MFA: Integrated Media for Live Performance) at UT Austin.

Department of Theatre and Dance : University of Texas at Austin

She had a background in scenic painting and scenic design, so don't be too dissuaded by being limited within your undergrad studies.


----------



## SalvatoreDelorean (Apr 29, 2012)

I'd think about going to an art school with a Motion Design program like Cornish or Cal Arts, where you can get a strong artistic foundation, learn design, animation, film, photography, and also work on shows in the theater department. Motion Design is a pretty hot new field that's blowing up right now, and I think it'd be more what you're looking for as opposed to a graphic design degree. The important part, regardless of what you major in, is to get out there and start working in real theaters while you're in college and find someone who can teach you what you need to know.


----------



## metti (May 6, 2012)

If you are interested in learning more about Boston University and, specifically, what projections/video look like here, feel free to send me a PM. I am currently a BU student working on a theatre design BFA and am doing a roll-your-own-major type deal in projection design.


----------



## Musicman56 (May 6, 2012)

If you were looking into Emerson, I know they usually end up doing at least a show a year that uses projections, but its kinda like whoever wants to learn it can do it. There's not a real program behind it. I would also possibly look into Brandeis for projections.


----------



## metti (May 7, 2012)

Musicman56 said:


> If you were looking into Emerson, I know they usually end up doing at least a show a year that uses projections, but its kinda like whoever wants to learn it can do it. There's not a real program behind it. I would also possibly look into Brandeis for projections.



I know that Seaghan McKay is in charge of some sort of design/production related deal at Brandeis and he is a projection designer but Brandies is also in the process of demolishing most of their design and production program due to budget cuts.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 8, 2012)

I will be meeting with the Director, School of Theatre & Film at Arizona State University to talk about their program and generally to see the changes that have been made since I was a student there. If anyone has questions about their program that you would like me to get specifics on, let me know. I am touching base with him on the 21st.


----------



## derekleffew (May 8, 2012)

ruinexplorer said:


> I will be meeting with the Director, School of Theatre & Film at Arizona State University ... I am touching base with *him* on the 21st.


Him? Does not Linda Essig hold that position?

From Arizona State - Acting & Theatre Arizona State in Arizona :

> Linda Essig is Director of the School of Theatre and Film in the Herberger College of Fine Arts. She also serves as Artistic Director of the Herberger College Mainstage Theatre.


----------



## LXPlot (May 8, 2012)

Also, apparently Carnegie-Mellon is in the process of trying to design a projections program, or so I was told by a student there.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 8, 2012)

derekleffew said:


> Him? Does not Linda Essig hold that position?
> 
> From Arizona State - Acting & Theatre Arizona State in Arizona :



Yes, him.

Looks like the other site needs an update.


----------



## LrnJ (Feb 20, 2013)

Definitely check out University of Maryland as well. I am currently an undergrad studying theatre for stage management (and now projection design!). Our program is being created right now thanks to Jared Mezzocchi, a new professor at MD and first winner of a Princess Grace award in media design for theatre. They're creating a MFA program but undergrads are also getting a lot of exposure to is as well. I've already learned so much and have already had job offers thanks to what I've picked up just starting last semester. If you're interested, definitely look on the UMD School of Theatre, Dance, and Performance studies website and contact someone!


----------

